
Ask HN: Blockchain type system for systems testing - muhammedbash
Hi everyone,<p>I am trying to do some systems integration testing within a bank - where we are tracking trades as they move from one system to the next. On some systems users have to perform some manual tasks before releasing the trades for succeeding systems.<p>I want to find out if there is some Blockchain style system for doing this where each system owner is sent a token when required to act or validate and then the user passes the token down to the next system owner after processing is done.<p>We would ideally like to have a dashboard where we can see the where each trade is in the workflow.<p>We used Jira for the last round of testing and we were not particularly happy with it.<p>Thanks
======
dozzie
What exactly do you think is solved in this scenario by distributed
timestamping, a.k.a. blockchain?

~~~
muhammedbash
I am trying to pass a token round and only one person can hold that token at
time i.e. it's your turn to do some work and when you are done pass then token
on to the next person in line.

I am not sure we need the distributed timestamping elements for now. I
probably have the techniques mixed up

~~~
dozzie
So you need something to manage workflow, not to jump on any bandwagon.

